# Ein oder mehrere GIF-Grafiken zusammenfügen



## vespear (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


ich möchte für ein Projekt eine GIF-Animation mit einem Java-Programm erstellen. Dazu benutze ich den Gif89Encoder (http://jmge.net/java/gifenc/). Soweit klappt das alles auch schon. Nur habe ich ein extremes Speicherproblem, sobald die GIF-Dateien sehr viele Frames enthalten. Meine Idee war nun mehrere kleinere GIFs zu erstellen und die in einem weiteren Arbeitsschritt zu verbinden (entweder alle auf einmal, oder nach und nach). Nun habe ich aber nicht herausgefunden, wie ich das anstellen könnte 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das gehen könnte, oder hat vielleicht jemand sogar einen besseren Lösungsvorschlag?




Viele Grüße und herzlichen Dank!
vespear


----------



## Quaxli (5. Mai 2008)

Grundsätzlich würde ich das Ganze in Einzelbildern abspeichern und selbst animieren.
Wieviel sind den "sehr viele Frames" und wie groß ist das GIF?


----------



## vespear (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort 

Sehr viele Frames sind 100 und durchaus auch weitaus mehr. Das Größte GIF, das ich erzeugen konnte, ohne das der Speicher völlig ausgelastet war, war ca. 180 kb groß und umfasste 76 Frames. Aber ich habe hier auch Quelldateien, die um ein Vielfaches größer sind (ich konnte sie nicht ganz verarbeiten, aber ich schätze es sind über 1000 Frames).

Als Bilder speichern und dann selbst in einem Applet verarbeiten wäre natürlich eine gute Idee, die ich wohl ins Auge fassen muss 


Viele Grüße
vespear


----------



## Quaxli (5. Mai 2008)

Mit Größe meinte ich eigentlich die Dimension in Pixel (x/y), da hatte ich mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

1000 Einzelbilder... - fällt mir auf Anhieb keine schöne Lösung ein. Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------

